# Are You Ready?



## Intimidator

For those of us that don't ice fish for Crappie or 'Gills, this has been a long hard winter so far! So what have you been doing to get ready and do you have everything you need for open water season? What have you purchased over the winter to feed your habit? Anything "New" out that you've found?


----------



## boonecreek

i,eved fish all my life, alway,ed fished the ohio river. (in the clermont county area ) live 5 min. from bantam boat ramp (east fork lake ) never realy targeted crappie before until this year. so i haved to buy a lot of stuff. and a lot to learn. just read the long distance casting, on here this moning and think most of the rods i bought are to light. learning a lot by going back on this pan fish site, had some helpful pms from of u,all to. the rods i bought i thinh might to light is the zebco slab seeker anf the penical limited, ones a 10 ft. the others a 12 ft,er. it going to be intering to hear so in put.


----------



## Intimidator

boonecreek said:


> i,eved fish all my life, alway,ed fished the ohio river. (in the clermont county area ) live 5 min. from bantam boat ramp (east fork lake ) never realy targeted crappie before until this year. so i haved to buy a lot of stuff. and a lot to learn. just read the long distance casting, on here this moning and think most of the rods i bought are to light. learning a lot by going back on this pan fish site, had some helpful pms from of u,all to. the rods i bought i thinh might to light is the zebco slab seeker anf the penical limited, ones a 10 ft. the others a 12 ft,er. it going to be intering to hear so in put.


Hey Boone, we all can give you guidelines if you want help, then you have to pick and chose and figure out what's best for you.

Will you be fishing out of a Boat, bank, or both? Do you want a universal pole for multi-species or just crappie? Do you like long handles or short (bad wrists)? Do you fish in clear or stained water or both? Do you want to bobber fish, swim jigs (swimbaits or curley tails), vertical jig, use crankbaits, etc? What kind of reel do you have and like?
Answer these and we can give you ideas!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

boonecreek said:


> i,eved fish all my life, alway,ed fished the ohio river. (in the clermont county area ) live 5 min. from bantam boat ramp (east fork lake ) never realy targeted crappie before until this year. so i haved to buy a lot of stuff. and a lot to learn. just read the long distance casting, on here this moning and think most of the rods i bought are to light. learning a lot by going back on this pan fish site, had some helpful pms from of u,all to. the rods i bought i thinh might to light is the zebco slab seeker anf the penical limited, ones a 10 ft. the others a 12 ft,er. it going to be intering to hear so in put.[/QUOT
> 
> I use my 10 ft. noodle rod that I fish for steelhead with for one of my crappie Rods and love it..It is alway's with me..That is my drop shot rod...To each his own..The bobber rods are 6 to 6 1/2 ftrs...JIM....CL....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Intimidator said:


> For those of us that don't ice fish for Crappie or 'Gills, this has been a long hard winter so far! So what have you been doing to get ready and do you have everything you need for open water season? What have you purchased over the winter to feed your habit? Anything "New" out that you've found?


Intimidator. .You are right this has been one of the longest and hardest winters I have seen for a long time..I don't need to buy anything just wanting this snow to go away..Can't wait for open water ...Keep looking at the rods in the rod rack and I keep telling them SOON...Come on Spring is my last words...JIM....CL....


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent you know that I'm as ready as you are for the thaw to begin so we can tear 'em up this year. The only thing I really need to get is my 2011 license other than that all of the other stuff I want to order is just to stock me up even more for the year.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent you know that I'm as ready as you are for the thaw to begin so we can tear 'em up this year. The only thing I really need to get is my 2011 license other than that all of the other stuff I want to order is just to stock me up even more for the year.


Good thing you reminded me I have to get my license also...JIM....CL...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Just got my orders in from Cabelas and Bass Pro! Yeeee haaa! Jigs and twister tails out the wazzoo! Headed to Lake Cumberland on friday for a 3 day orgizzum! Yeeee-Haaaaa!!


----------



## gonefishin 50

I think we are ready. It's been years since I've fished for crappie. Then it was with live bait. This will be the first time with artificial baits. 
We bought a small boat last year and I took my youngest bass fishing the kid is hooked. Now he wants to catch everything.lol
I use to tournament fish years ago. During a tournament I decided that fishing wasn't fun anymore it had become a job. Went home and sold the boat. That was over 20 years ago. Thanks to my boy I'm looking forward to the fishing season for the first time in many years. I always took the kids fishing as they grew up I was just never really in to it. sorry for the ramble.
I've been reading a lot and posting little. Hopefully I can put us on some fish and catch a few of them. 
So you guys that have the knowledge keep sharing, I'll keep reading and learing and just maybe catch a few. thanks


----------



## boonecreek

intimidator; i,ll be fishing from the bank. a large pond( was the cinn. angler soc. started in 1890, owned by a doctor now) and east fork lake. got every kind of pole, bobber, grub, tube , jigs and crank bait i could buy. been studing a map, plan on fishing a deep creek channel ( up to 60 ft deep 7 ft of the bank ), mostly clear water with standing timber. this channl makes a big left hand bend, and comes out to a long gradual piont that drops off at about a 40 degree angle. thinking that,al be a good starting point.


----------



## Intimidator

boonecreek said:


> intimidator; i,ll be fishing from the bank. a large pond( was the cinn. angler soc. started in 1890, owned by a doctor now) and east fork lake. got every kind of pole, bobber, grub, tube , jigs and crank bait i could buy. been studing a map, plan on fishing a deep creek channel ( up to 60 ft deep 7 ft of the bank ), mostly clear water with standing timber. this channl makes a big left hand bend, and comes out to a long gradual piont that drops off at about a 40 degree angle. thinking that,al be a good starting point.


Just remember, Crappie like vertical structure (stumps, timber, dock pilings, etc), since you are fishing in clear water try to use natural colored lures and "match the hatch" (try to use colors of prey they are eating at that time), and Crappie try to stay away from heavy current. If you can find structure/cover like big rocks, trees, etc you should be fine.


----------



## boonecreek

thanks 4 that bit of info


----------



## ironman172

I need the desire to chase the crappies....once my Dad passed, I haven't been since....I do get out and troll for the saugeye's ....but finding the crappies was always a joint venture with us....spring and fall


----------



## puterdude

Ironman if you want some crappies I'll be pming you as soon as they start on Buckeye.I mean lots of fish ohio ones.Some nearing 17 to 18 inches.Get ready!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent you know that I'm as ready as you are for the thaw to begin so we can tear 'em up this year. The only thing I really need to get is my 2011 license other than that all of the other stuff I want to order is just to stock me up even more for the year.


Took your suggestion on Mimic Minnows. Bought some today. If the Walleye or Trout don't bite, we are going to fish the main lake at Lake Cumberland for Crappie. Bought all kinds of gear at Bass Pro. The old lady is going to crap her pants when the bill comes in. Hopefully the freezer will be full of feesh by then!


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> Took your suggestion on Mimic Minnows. Bought some today. If the Walleye or Trout don't bite, we are going to fish the main lake at Lake Cumberland for Crappie. Bought all kinds of gear at Bass Pro. The old lady is going to crap her pants when the bill comes in. Hopefully the freezer will be full of feesh by then!


I hope they work as well for you as they have for me. What colors did you get? My best success with them has come on the Silver Shiner and Perch colored ones. Also what weight are they? Again my best success has been with the 1/8 and 1/4oz ones. I usually fish them without the spinner just like a regular little swimbait but if it's windy then I'll put the spinners back on for a little more flash. Good luck down there and have fun. Oh yeah,be sure to duck when you come inside the house after the bill arrives at your house and she takes a look at it.


----------



## Intimidator

7thcorpsFA said:


> Took your suggestion on Mimic Minnows. Bought some today. If the Walleye or Trout don't bite, we are going to fish the main lake at Lake Cumberland for Crappie. Bought all kinds of gear at Bass Pro. The old lady is going to crap her pants when the bill comes in. Hopefully the freezer will be full of feesh by then!


Good luck at Cumberland....this is gonna be like a Tourney for you with ALOT of pressure...If you don't catch anything with all the money you spent...Good Luck when you get homeLOL


----------



## peach680

I have done a lot of ice fishing with little luck this year. I cannot wait to get onto some gills at aep. I live close to Sandusky bay have read a lot on Crappie fishing in the spring there. I have not done Crappie fishing in years. Then I would use a bobber and a plastic grab on a slow retrieve. Any suggestions to make my life less frustrating this spring catching some nice crappie?


----------



## Intimidator

peach680 said:


> I have done a lot of ice fishing with little luck this year. I cannot wait to get onto some gills at aep. I live close to Sandusky bay have read a lot on Crappie fishing in the spring there. I have not done Crappie fishing in years. Then I would use a bobber and a plastic grab on a slow retrieve. Any suggestions to make my life less frustrating this spring catching some nice crappie?


Well, you already have the bobber and jig technique on your resume', that's still a productive way to fish for crappie

My favorite is swimming jigs...I normally use a 1/16oz jig head and a 2" swimbait or you can use a twister tail. I cast out and let it sink to the desired depth, then SLOWLY reel in, add a couple light jerks, and a couple pauses. You can also bounce this off the bottom like a crawdad, which fish just love. I now only use Natural colors and "match the hatch" when it comes to my swimbaits, I prefer the Japanese stuff because of their natural colors, scent, and more action among other things, but they are not easy to get and alittle more money$$. Other people have success with other color combinations of different plastics. I also have some custom tied jigs that I'll be swimming this year and a few crankbaits that I want to try.


----------



## Intimidator

7thcorpsFA said:


> The Mimics are silver shiner but don't have a spinner. Pulled them off a card but none had spinners. They are about the size of a medium minnow, so I'm guessing they are 1/8oz. Can't wait to see how they run. Got 3 bags of lures, waders, wading boots,rain suit, new crankin battery and new triple bank onboard charger. Crappie are biting at 20ft. on structure. Largemouth at 15ft. and Stripers are good at 15 to 20ft. on live bait and big hair jigs, Trout in the river on everything. Walleye are slow. My unwashed buddy is going down today. He smells bad, but is a fishin fool! He will have it figured out by friday when I show up with the boat. All I have to do is start catchin feesh! Oh ya, I'm bringin 2 5ths of Crown Royal! Yee Haa!!! A 3day orgizzum! Oh ya, I caint swim.


Man, you're somethin' else I read this a few minutes ago and I'm still laughing...Have fun and tell us the details as you remember themLOL


----------



## Byg

When do you guys start hittin the water? As soon as the ice is gone?


----------



## crappiedude

It has been a long winter. I just couldn't get into the ice fishing thing which made this winter even longer.
I decided to upgrade the electronics this year and bought an Lowrance HDS-8. It should be here by the end of the week and on the boat this weekend. I can't wait to get it on the boat and give it a test.
It seems like last year I had more success with crappie stingers and swim baits than I did with tube jigs at least earlier in the year. I just love to feel that tic.
Won't be long now, March is just 2 weeks away.


----------



## Intimidator

Byg said:


> When do you guys start hittin the water? As soon as the ice is gone?


Yep, at CJ as soon as the ice is off the Wally Gators start their feeding pattern for spawn, they and other fish patrol the rocks and rip-rap along the banks since it normally warms first and this draws the baitfish in. This is also when the "nets" go in to catch the Walleye for the State Stocking Program (they just "Milk" them).


----------



## spfldbassguy

Byg said:


> When do you guys start hittin the water? As soon as the ice is gone?


I don't even wait until all the ice is gone. I've been out as early as to having to use my yak as an "ice buster". Give me enough open water to make some casts in a few areas and I'm out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> The Mimics are silver shiner but don't have a spinner. Pulled them off a card but none had spinners. They are about the size of a medium minnow, so I'm guessing they are 1/8oz. Can't wait to see how they run. Got 3 bags of lures, waders, wading boots,rain suit, new crankin battery and new triple bank onboard charger. Crappie are biting at 20ft. on structure. Largemouth at 15ft. and Stripers are good at 15 to 20ft. on live bait and big hair jigs, Trout in the river on everything. Walleye are slow. My unwashed buddy is going down today. He smells bad, but is a fishin fool! He will have it figured out by friday when I show up with the boat. All I have to do is start catchin feesh! Oh ya, I'm bringin 2 5ths of Crown Royal! Yee Haa!!! A 3day orgizzum! Oh ya, I caint swim.


Sounds like you got either the 1/8 or 1/4oz versions,either one does the trick. Just cast 'em out and let them go down to the depth the fish are at. After that use a slow retrieve and hang on. Sounds like you stocked up on a little bit of everything,hope the wife didn't leave too many knots on your head.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Just found a message from the marine mechanic saying the guy working on my boat is in the hospital and it won't be ready in time for my trip. Going to pick it up and hope it starts. Shifter lever is messed up and it won't start in the start position but will start in neutral without any throttle control. Going to drop it into the local lake and give it a shot. Don't want to drag it on a 3hr. trip and roll the dice only to have it crap out on me. No word from my buddy at Cumberland, I hope he is just to drunk to call or e-mail me.


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> Just found a message from the marine mechanic saying the guy working on my boat is in the hospital and it won't be ready in time for my trip. Going to pick it up and hope it starts. Shifter lever is messed up and it won't start in the start position but will start in neutral without any throttle control. Going to drop it into the local lake and give it a shot. Don't want to drag it on a 3hr. trip and roll the dice only to have it crap out on me. No word from my buddy at Cumberland, I hope he is just to drunk to call or e-mail me.


I hope that you can get your boat to work good enough for your trip down there,I bet your wife could use a little peace and quiet.

Well he might be tearing 'em up so bad down there that he hasn't contacted because he hasn't had the time or doesn't want you to feel bad. He could be too drunk to get ahold of you as well but you'd have to figure you'd atleast have gotten a drunken voicemail on your phone by now.

In all seriousness though I hope you have a good trip down there and try not to catch the whole lakes fish population with all your new goodies.


----------



## Intimidator

I can honesty say that I feel fully prepared for the upcoming fishing season. I am fully stocked with plenty of extras ( I'm probably good for next year also)with my lures and tackle, all the poles are clean, reels are clean (greased and oiled), and new braid on everything. I'm waiting on 2 more purchases...a custom pole and rabbit fur/hide jigs and that's it. There may be a few new things to buy and try later when I get bored Just give me some open water at Clark lake or CJ


----------



## Intimidator

7thcorpsFA said:


> Going to call in sick today to get an extra day before that cold front shows up saturday. Motor cranked strong, so this goofy hillbilly is outa here! Unwashed buddy rented a luxury cabin and boat slip at Grider Hill dock. Lot's of Crown Royal and other party supplies. Crappie must be good cause his e-mail aksed if I have any Crappie lights, does a wild bear #@*# in the woods?!!!! Later Boy's!


Have fun, be safe, and get plenty of pics (of the fish).


----------



## boonecreek

:b:b:b:b:b


intimidator said:


> have fun, be safe, and get plenty of pics (of the fish).


----------



## boonecreek

all the b, stand 4 18 inch slabs.


----------



## Intimidator

boonecreek said:


> all the b, stand 4 18 inch slabs.


Hey Boone, you been hittin' 7thcorps Crown Royal too!


----------



## boonecreek

no sir,not yet


----------



## Rod Hawg

Caught 50 Gills on Thursday on open water. Boy that was fun. Lots of little fish but towards nightime caught some nice 9's.


----------



## fakebait

Lets see, Bought my fishing license on Tuesday. My new boat registration came yesterday. I fixed my broken transducer mount yesterday. Started recharging batteries yesterday. Still need to pull boat out of the yard and get it in the garrage to pull the wheels to repack grease in the bearings and check the wiring harness and lights. Should be getting the renewal for trailer registration soon. Will be checking out rods, reels and balance of tackel next week. Still have a pile of snow in front of boat that just did not leave even with the warm up. So I'm ready without the boat. Still need to get the lakes clear of this ice. That still is a ways off.


----------



## Star1pup

Byg said:


> When do you guys start hittin the water? As soon as the ice is gone?


I can see my dock from here and the ice keeps retreating. I might not get the boat in for a while, but I'll likely catch some crappies off the dock. Somwtimes I get a few walleyes too. Ain't life hard?


----------



## Rod Hawg

If there is shallow water and its open. You can get the Gills hard. Even catch Bass. Just use a hook, splitshot, and crawler/maggot.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a nice crappie day on Friday also. Found a local mud-hole that had opened up enough to fish it and the crappie were hungrey, ended up with 22 nice fish in the freezer.


----------



## Intimidator

7thcorpsFA said:


> Cumberland trip was a bust. In 4 days, 2 guys caught 7 crappie off the dock at night under lights. Buddy was there 6 days. Caught just a few undersized trout in the river below the dam. I fished for walleye, trout, stripers and crappie and only caught 3 crappie. Everyone said the same old stuff, you should have been here last week, they were biting like crazy. Or, the walleye should start to run any day now. The biggest insult was going out sunday morning for one last shot at them. A guy at the dock told us the stripers had moved up shallow into the back off the creeks. We had watched a fishing show early that morning about striper fishing and that gave us some hope. Weather said only a slight chance of rain with light winds. We jumped into the boat and made the 5 mile trip to 76 falls. We began to troll but were not marking any fish. Just as we figured out the guy was full of #### it started raining cats and dogs and the wind started to howl. We found out how miserable it is to do 45mph into a driving rain. The raindrops felt like frozen bullets coming from a machine gun. All I could think of was, after all this I still have to drag this boat for 4 hrs. in the rain. It rained for 3 1/2 hrs. of that trip with no cover on the boat, I forgot it. Oh well, the boat ran good and the cabin was nice. My buddy rented a local skank for a half hour date, so at least it wasn't all bad. Finally, my unwashed buddy didn't take a shower or wash his hands for at least 4 days, even after his date, but insisted on doing all the cooking and I got the the screaming hershey squirts!


Well, I guess now all you need to top off the trip will be for your wife to find out how much you spent on gear.....and you have nothing to show for it except the "runs"!


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Ive found that buying fishing stuff every weekend settles my nerves a little.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I know these aren't Pan fish but here is what my dad and I caught yesterday on Lake Michigan with Eric Haataja. 
 
 :B


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I'm telling ya 7thcorps you got some funny friends don't ya,I'd go over to that guys house with a tray of exlax laced brownies so he could enjoy having the runs also.


----------



## Intimidator

Rod Hawg said:


> I know these aren't Pan fish but here is what my dad and I caught yesterday on Lake Michigan with Eric Haataja.
> 
> :B


Hey, it's just nice to see someone is catching fish....congrats!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Rod Hawg..All I can say is very...very nice...You guy's had to have a ball pulling fish like that up through the ice..Great pic's as well...Memories forever...JIM....CL....:B


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks. They were a blast! We'll be up there this summer for Kings. Also. I'm catchin Gills on open water with that massive warmup. They are aggresive in 2-4ft. of water. I just use flies and crawlers. Caught 50 on thursday.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Who says you need to wait for Spring to catch Gills.


----------



## jmackey84

not a bad idea hawg, as soon as all this snow stops, if i get a chance il have to go out and catch a few and take the edge off,lol


----------

